# Loss of a Great Buck :(



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I heard this morning that GJT1 A1 Chicken on a Chain *EN* passed away.  He was a Ruger son over a Collateral Damage daughter and probably the best paint buck I've ever seen. He produced some awesome kids and was fairly new to the industry. He sired the 2014 National Reserve Jr. % Doe and many other champions across the nation. 

We AI-d 1 doe to him in August and she did not take.  We have two more straws and plan to use those very carefully! The owner said no more semen sales off the farm...


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

That's terrible, what a loss


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. That is a shame. Very good looking male.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Any idea what happened or how old he was? 
I have heard of him a lot and I am not really into boers so he was pretty well known. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

His DOB is 2/28/11. No idea why he died.  He has 121 registered kids and close to 600 individual/progeny points.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Golden boer goats in jasper tx has a son of his named chicken hawk for sale he really takes after his dad (but I don't know what his mom looks like) 
-so sad to hear about the loss of chicken on a chain tho that's sad 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It is always hard to see those beauties pass on.


----------

